# What to do if I don't have a blast chiller



## candacea (Nov 4, 2011)

I am attempting to recreate a "Chopped" recipe.(HA HA HA)./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif However, my woefully understocked kitchen does not have a blast chiller. So.......does anyone know how much time in freezer vs time in blast chiller? I know, weird question.

Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Candace,

Not a weird question at all, but you didn't include enough information to get an answer.  Things might go better if you just say what you're trying to do.  Don't forget to include quantity. 

Also, don't be surprised if you get an "it takes as long as it takes," answer. 

BDL


----------



## candacea (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi BDL,

I was actually asking a formula type question I suppose.  I have no idea how long he put his glass carrots in the blast chiller.  I just thought someone might know a general rule of thumb. For example: 15 mins in blast chiller is equal to 2 hrs in freezer, something like that.  But, you're right, I will just have to experiment and see what happens. I will be making this recipe using 6 whole carrots quartered and then quartered again, if that makes any sense. Sounds like an awful lot for 2 people though, doesn't it?

Thanks,

Candace


----------



## candacea (Nov 4, 2011)

oops, forgot to add, he used whole baby carrots, I believe.

Don't you just love my grammar?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Candace


----------



## candacea (Nov 4, 2011)

just read over my post (should have previewed) and it sounded awful snotty.  NOT the tone I was going for at all.  Was having a laugh at my own expense.  Sorry, if it came off wrong.

Candace


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It didn't come off wrong. There probably is a formula, but comparative rates will be dynamic with mass, shape, moisture content and actual freezer temperatures. Thin freezes faster than round, light freezes faster than heavy, dry freezes faster than wet, rate differences are exaggerated at colder temperatures.

I'm guessing thin slices of carrots will take about 20 minutes at -2F (typical) in a home freezer.

Your tone was perfect. I miss a lot of jokes, but got yours. My first response sounded snotty as all hell and I had to rewrite it. So there /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif.

BDL


----------



## candacea (Nov 4, 2011)

BDL,

Thank you for your advice. That was just what I was looking for. On the downside, went to the grocery store, forgot the carrots!

Did I put them on my list? Yes

Did I check them off my list? Yes

Did I put them in my basket? BIG FAT NO!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

No glass carrots tonight! But when I do remember to get them, I will try it your way.

It's hard to know if people get your tone when it's not in person.

Thanks again,

Candace


----------

